# The Holidays Are Near! Or Already Here?



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,








I found this $4.99 personalized ornament on Oriental Trading (online). I don't have a red rv but bought one anyways....kinda cute.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> That is cute! Thanks for sharing


x2! cute gift idea!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament









Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to thank you, Dawn ...







... I just spent several hours at Bronner's !!!! (Of course, it's a full days' adventure if you actually get to be there in person!)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to thank you, Dawn ...







... I just spent several hours at Bronner's !!!! (Of course, it's a full days' adventure if you actually get to be there in person!)
[/quote]

OMG Judi,
You have been to Bronner's LIVE???? I'm so envious!!
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to thank you, Dawn ...







... I just spent several hours at Bronner's !!!! (Of course, it's a full days' adventure if you actually get to be there in person!)
[/quote]

OMG Judi,
You have been to Bronner's LIVE???? I'm so envious!!
Ember
[/quote]
Ember, I lived in Northwest Ohio for 6 yrs. ... there had to be some kind of *reward*

<Oops.







Did I say that out loud?







>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to thank you, Dawn ...







... I just spent several hours at Bronner's !!!! (Of course, it's a full days' adventure if you actually get to be there in person!)
[/quote]

OMG Judi,
You have been to Bronner's LIVE???? I'm so envious!!
Ember
[/quote]
Ember, I lived in Northwest Ohio for 6 yrs. ... there had to be some kind of *reward* <oops.

<Oops.







Did I say that out loud?







>
[/quote]

It's OK I won't tell anyone what you said!!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ornament is in transit and I should get it in a few days! I am just a bit excited.







I think I will take a peak at Overstock.com for those "cheap and its the thought that counts" gifts. Dawn there is nothing wrong with shop'n and looking for a barg'n!

So keep shop'n girly girl


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ember said:


> OK ricknchris, thanks alot... now that you got me into shopping mode, I just went online to search for ornaments and bought this one...Travel Trailer Ornament
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to thank you, Dawn ...







... I just spent several hours at Bronner's !!!! (Of course, it's a full days' adventure if you actually get to be there in person!)
[/quote]

OMG Judi,
You have been to Bronner's LIVE???? I'm so envious!!
Ember
[/quote]
Ember, I lived in Northwest Ohio for 6 yrs. ... there had to be some kind of *reward* <oops.

<Oops.







Did I say that out loud?







>
[/quote]

It's OK I won't tell anyone what you said!!








[/quote]

Neither will I........


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We are just a hop-skip-and-a-jump away from Bronners!!!!









You can't even imaging what it is like to go into that store! It is like a time warp!
To go in the middle of summer and walk into the most beautiful,
sparkly, OMG it is like sensory overload! LOL








ANY kind of ornament or decor you could imagine...it's there!
Also, they will personalize pretty much anything for you!

Frankenmuth chicken dinners! Fudge shoppe, candy shoppe...
antique shoppe, clothing shoppe....OK thanks for that!

Well gotta go... heading to Frankenmuth!!!







just kidding!

MaeJae


----------



## Campin (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's another great store in Frankenmuth  click here









Campin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> We are just a hop-skip-and-a-jump away from Bronners!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*STOP!!!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> We are just a hop-skip-and-a-jump away from Bronners!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*STOP!!!!*






















[/quote]

Sorry!









MaeJae


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Wayyy cute

How about this one? 
http://www.rvartgallery.com/shop/store/category/11

Sorry, couldn't resist

C-


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

My lil' red rv ornament arrived today and what a disappointment







. $4.99 & free shipping-you do get what you paid for....lol!







They mispelled our last name and the detailing is of someone in a big hurry...lol







. Oriental Trading is wonderful about crediting a mistake of there own and they did just that. All I wanted to do was decorate a small live christmas tree for the TT with miniature's of our trailer travels-seashells, pine cones, pictures, dried leaves/flowers, etc,. I have some on order with other companies...we will see.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that...Are they sending you a new one??

I got an email notification that my $11.00 + $5.99 travel trailer ornament shipped yesterday. I'll let you know if it's worth the $17.00 when it gets here


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Sorry to hear that...Are they sending you a new one??
> 
> I got an email notification that my $11.00 + $5.99 travel trailer ornament shipped yesterday. I'll let you know if it's worth the $17.00 when it gets here


I don't think I want this ornament after seeing the workmanship...($4.99







) I am now looking forward to my future shipments....

I have no doubt that your $11.00 TT ornament will be much nicer!









Think Happy Thoughts...
Chris


----------

